# Oil Pressure Gauge ?



## lotaguts (Jan 17, 2006)

Ok lets hear it why do you suspect a car with 400 horses does not come with an oil pressure gauge I am on my second week with mine hopefully I am not missing something. This just strikes me as odd I would like to know my pressure at all times and I am not going aftermarket.


----------



## BigNick (Jan 7, 2005)

You can go stock with the "sports binnacle" from JHP.

Not cheap, but basically "mirror image" stock parts from a Monaro (the GTO part is angled the other way to face the driver of a LHD car).


----------



## DAH GTO (Mar 5, 2005)

Had I known at the time when I bought my GTO that they are stock items on the Monaro, I would have used that as a bargaining angle and had the dealer install them. I think it's ridiculous that GM removed them. When I first got my GTO, I wondered why the center console gray trim went up on top of the dash. Once I discovered what is SUPPOSED to be there, I was ticked. And now to spend over $600 (mine is an 04) just stinks. I would like to know what idiot made that decision. The stock gauge pod looks awesome and I agree, high performance machines should have an oil gauge, apparently GM disagrees.


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

DAH GTO said:


> Had I known at the time when I bought my GTO that they are stock items on the Monaro, I would have used that as a bargaining angle and had the dealer install them. I think it's ridiculous that GM removed them. When I first got my GTO, I wondered why the center console gray trim went up on top of the dash. Once I discovered what is SUPPOSED to be there, I was ticked. And now to spend over $600 (mine is an 04) just stinks. I would like to know what idiot made that decision. The stock gauge pod looks awesome and I agree, high performance machines should have an oil gauge, apparently GM disagrees.


Not to mention a $33K High Performance Car!:willy: 

The General sometimes has his head up his arse.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

The BASE price for a Monaro in Australia is $45,000 US dollars. The BASE price for the Vauxhall Monaro $52,000. 

What would you rather have? A car that is 50 to 75% more expensive? Or a couple of gauges, a few more air bags, automatic climate control and an integrated phone?

Bitch all you want, but I'll take my $25,999 selling price new GTO EVERY time.


----------



## DAH GTO (Mar 5, 2005)

b_a_betterperson said:


> The BASE price for a Monaro in Australia is $45,000 US dollars. The BASE price for the Vauxhall Monaro $52,000.
> 
> What would you rather have? A car that is 50 to 75% more expensive? Or a couple of gauges, a few more air bags, automatic climate control and an integrated phone?
> 
> Bitch all you want, but I'll take my $25,999 selling price new GTO EVERY time.


I agree the GTO is an awesome car at this price, but I still think the gauge pod with an oil pressure gauge s/b standard equipment. I don't mind some of the other items that are missing, compass, power door lock switch, but to not have an oil pressure gauge in a high performance car just seems wrong.


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

b_a_betterperson said:


> The BASE price for a Monaro in Australia is $45,000 US dollars. The BASE price for the Vauxhall Monaro $52,000.
> 
> What would you rather have? A car that is 50 to 75% more expensive? Or a couple of gauges, a few more air bags, automatic climate control and an integrated phone?
> 
> Bitch all you want, but I'll take my $25,999 selling price new GTO EVERY time.


Nobody's "bitching". A little sensitive today?

The point was that a 400HP performance coupe with idiot lights is a little bit of an oxymoron.


----------



## BigNick (Jan 7, 2005)

DAH GTO said:


> Once I discovered what is SUPPOSED to be there, I was ticked. And now to spend over $600 (mine is an 04) just stinks.


Another '04 drawback is the wiring harness isn't prebuilt for the gauges to "plug and play" - you have to run wiring for them, and I think the '04 kit includes an oil pressure sender and extra wire, making it more expensive.

Of all the things to delete from a high-performance car, the oil pressure gauge was a bad idea.


----------



## Jeffs386 (Nov 1, 2005)

the problem with the guages is, the way they are mounted in the Holdens would not pass saftey regulations in the US,so instead of redesigning or relocating the guage pods they just deleted them to keep the price of the car down..............kinda sucks


----------



## lotaguts (Jan 17, 2006)

b_a_betterperson, I understand your point but, we live in the USA and in the USA this car sells for $30,000 that is part of the privledge of being an american. In my home country a honda civic would cost you almost $40,000 american dollars. In the US cars in this price range come with Oil Pressure gauges, outside temp among other gadgets. I dont care if this car is built in india it was built for US highways and thats all that matters and on my steering wheel its says pontiac. Bottom line none of this did not deter me from purchasing this sick beast with 400hp.


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

Electronic gizmos the GTO should come with for $33K- - 

Full Instrumentation
Auto Dimmer on Mirror
Compass
Outside Temp
Dual, Temperature settable A/C
HomeLink

But then, 400HP makes up for a lot- - -


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Full Instrumentation: Our cars have the same amount of gauges that the $144K Mercedes AMG SL 55 and a bunch of other sports cars have. Oil pressure and battery gauges used to be required when cars weren't nearly as reliable -- but are kind of pointless now. 

Auto Dimmer on Mirror: I'd just turn it off -- but I do know folks who love this feature.

Compass: Nah. Got one on the stalk of my Red Rider BB Gun.

Outside Temp: Absolutely!

Dual, Temperature settable A/C: Like the idea of dual settings -- but auto A/C always drives me nuts. You can't control the fan speed, etc.

HomeLink: Yep. That and OnStar, too.

But then, 400HP makes up for a lot: Sure does!

The gauge pod install is a snap for 05 and 06 owners -- for 04 owners -- it is a real PITA. Check out this link, scroll toward the bottom, then download the installation manual. Interesting reading for 04 owners to say the least!

http://www.jhp.com.au/monaro-gto/gto-binnacle.php

Having a lot of that stuff would be cool -- but I don't think GM is making that much on GTOs as it is -- so anything that could easily be deleted got the axe. Would have been nice to at least have an interior upgrade option where all of that could have been available if you wanted it.


----------



## k1200lt (Jan 18, 2006)

b_a_betterperson said:


> Having a lot of that stuff would be cool -- but I don't think GM is making that much on GTOs as it is -- so anything that could easily be deleted got the axe. Would have been nice to at least have an interior upgrade option where all of that could have been available if you wanted it.


Well, if GM wants to give the easy cash to the aftermarket suppliers, that's up to them. Throw in a $10 compass & call it a $100 upgrade. It's their loss. Bad marketing plan, IMO.


----------

